# Halloween Music that haunts me



## wookie (Jun 7, 2007)

check out "Raw Fear" dude, seriously creepy horror music + effects!


----------



## dancer5612004 (May 13, 2007)

wookie said:


> check out "Raw Fear" dude, seriously creepy horror music + effects!


sure will, thanks! feel free to join my yahoo interest group also. davesworld, alias halloweiner to this forum, has become a member and he collects sound effects, and has some awesome collections too!
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/haunted_disney


----------



## wookie (Jun 7, 2007)

cool thanks, will do! in my experience really geniunely scary sounds & music are REALLY hard to come by! most are really lame and good for comedy but not for that proper creepy atmos I want for parties (or to scare my mates/girlfriend/postman)


----------



## dancer5612004 (May 13, 2007)

*davesworld*

davesworld has got quite a few. BIG SCREAM TV has some neat exclusive sound effects with no dialogue on cd and some funny dvd monster cameos for tv set. 
me and dave appreciate that 80s product A NIGHT IN A GRAVEYARD/A NIGHT IN A HAUNTED HOUSE.
I like the TWISTED CIRCUS collection with "creep show" cds. Lots of sound effects with rockin music. 
AND there's one soundtrack I cant do without on halloween:

Rockin' Halloween party - The King Dapper Combo
http://www.nervous.co.uk/shindex.htm?http://www.nervous.co.uk/reviews/kdc001.htm

This one's got alot of corny rhythms (very catchy also) like Graveyard Cha-cha, Monster Mash remake, In The Attic, King Kong, The Mummy, Graveyard Rock (which is my favorite), Voodoo Man, Midnight Monster Hop and one track that I really like is Sherman's Fun-eral March, which has an extreme organist playing medley of several songs included with ghosts sounding in the distance.


----------

